# **Ungaro and Brow tutorial**



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 16, 2008)

*So here is the tutorial I was asked for. I was on a real time crunch so I did as best as I could. I only had like 25 minutes to do this look and take pics as well!*

*Product used:*
*[SIZE=]Eyes:*
*-Nude CCB*
*-Soft Ochre p/p*
*-Naked lunch*
*-Phloof!*
*-Bamboo*
*-Sketch*

*Face:*
*-Green Gel Cleanser*
*-Oil Control*
*-P&P Skin spf 50*
*-Hyper Real foundation NC300*
*-Hyper Real pressed powder Medium*
*-Lightflush MSF*

*Lips:*
*-P&P lip*
*-Subculture lip liner*
*-Pure Rose*
*-Pastel emotion*


*Here you go, hope this is helpful to someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*

*So I washed my face w/ green gel cleanser, moisturized w/ oil control and primed w/ P&P skin spf 50.*

*With the 249 brush I put Nude CCB all over my brow bone (but not on the lid, on the lid I did soft Ochre p/p)*
*



*

*here is where I added Soft Ochre paint pot to the lid*

*



*

*I took my #239 and added naked lunch to both of my lids*
*



*

*with my #217 I picked up Bamboo*
*



*

*and put it on my crease..*
*



*

*I was like seriously time crunching so I stopped and did my foundation..*
*



*

*Concealor*
*



*
*blended it with the #217*
*



*

*Used my buffer brush to pick up my Hyper Real pressed in medium*
*



*
*



*


*Got some of the Lilac touch and w/ the #224 put it super light on top of Bamboo..*
*



*

*Then I got some sketch w/ the #219 and put it heavy on the outer corner and blended w/ the #224*
*



*
*



*

*To help my blending I picked up Bamboo w/ the #224 and blended over the sketch/lilac touch*
*



*
*



*

*I also did Lilac touch and phloof! under my lash line.. I didnt get a picture of the step but it was all done w/ my #219*
*



*

*for the cheeks I did Light flush, and sprayed it a bit w/ fix+*
*



*
*



*
*



*

*so far... (yeah I did a wardrobe change for work! lol I swear I was all over the place this day)*

*



*

*Now for the brows w/ dipdown!!*

*I used the #263, because its thinner than the #266 for my brows.*

*



*

*I did the bottom part of my brows first..*
*



*

*



*
*



*

*Then the top portion..*

*



*

*Then w/ the #266 I picked up Espresso ( the flash washed it out.. its darker iRL)*

*



*

*Then I filled my brows in w/ that..*
*



*

*



*

*For the lips I used:*

*



*

*I applied the gloss w/ my lip brush because I absolutly HATE when my lipglosses turn colors.. UGH!! lol*

*Final result.. ( I skipped the liner and mascara cus I had to get-ta-going..)*
*



*

*And this was after a long day of work, I added Stark naked (?) the pink blush from red she said..on my cheeks so they look a bit pinker, and my co-worker did a liner on me..*

*



*[/size]


----------



## couturesista (Oct 16, 2008)

Ur gorgeous and u did a beautiful job! Is dipdown a fluidliner, if so that was a good idea to use a fluidliner as a browfiller/liner!


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Ur gorgeous and u did a beautiful job! Is dipdown a fluidliner, if so that was a good idea to use a fluidliner as a browfiller/liner!_

 
Yeah its a fluidline


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 16, 2008)

I really like the color placement! Very helpful, love the look.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 17, 2008)

I love this, im doing this for work!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Oct 17, 2008)

this is a gorgeous look. Thanks for a wonderful tut


*lol... i accidentally put "tit" instead of "tut" but then i changed it. it made me giggle*


----------



## Hilly (Oct 17, 2008)

You did a beautiful job!


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 18, 2008)

Wow you did amazing for being on a time crunch!! looks great!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 18, 2008)

Your brows are amazing!!


----------



## Distinque (Oct 18, 2008)

thanks for doing this tutorial for us! I just ordered dipdown because of you! So you just outline the top and bottom of your eyebrows with dipdown? and used espresso between the outlines? thanks


----------



## Ruby_Woo (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone!! 

yeah you just outline top and bottom and fill in w/ espresso


----------



## emeraldjewels (Oct 19, 2008)

Really cool! Great look!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 19, 2008)

That's a great tip for the brows.  I would of never though to use FL.  I have to try that!!


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 19, 2008)

Love your eyebrows!!

You have sold me on all the eyeshadows you have on!! 

Overall great look!!!


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Oct 20, 2008)

nice brows!


----------



## blindpassion (Oct 20, 2008)

omg thank-you for the tip about dipdown as a brow filler! I use espresso (or mystery) as well for my brows but I never feel like they are shaped enough!
THANKYOUU


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 20, 2008)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## User49 (Oct 20, 2008)

Gorgeous colour combos on the eyes! If I had dark hair I'd do my brows that way but they just don't make a fluidline that works on brows for blondes! Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Oct 20, 2008)

WOW! Very Pretty! The brows & eyeshadow colors are gorgeous!
If I could do such a beautiful look this fast I'd never walk out of the house w/o makeup, but it takes me sooooo much longer to get ready & put makeup on.

Great job!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 21, 2008)

Very nice. I would have never thought of using fluidliner for the brows.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

love this!


----------



## susu (Oct 23, 2008)

you're so beautiful. thanks for the great tut!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Oct 30, 2008)

OMG girl your eyebrows are pure perfection!!!
Beautiful!!


----------



## mommys-makeup (Nov 10, 2008)

my gosh girl!!! your lashes go on for miles and miles!!! i am sooo jealous!!!


----------



## pinkglitter (Nov 10, 2008)

its pretty! i'm gonna try this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yes, u have amazing lashes!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 12, 2008)

wow really beautiful and a really nice tutorial


----------



## jeepchick (Nov 17, 2008)

i LOVE this look.  the colors look so pretty together!  i will def. be doing this for work, thank you so much!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Nov 18, 2008)

OMG girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you are so beautifull !
i liked the idea about the brows... so main part in my life (my brows LOL) !!
and im so jelous of your lashes.... amazing


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Nov 22, 2008)

Is the hyper real pressed powder sold in pro stores? I've never seen this product.


----------



## barbabella (Nov 25, 2008)

i don't see anything


----------



## .Pink.Kitty. (Nov 29, 2008)

very Pretty


----------



## Regality101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I love this look!  Perfect!


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 2, 2008)

You have the most perfect brows I have ever seen. I wish mine were like those.


----------



## tlada (Dec 2, 2008)

Very pretty. I have to try this look.


----------



## AliVix1 (Dec 7, 2008)

beautiful! you have the sickest brows ever! im so jealous!


----------



## nunu (Dec 24, 2008)

pictures are gone


----------



## javachip (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_pictures are gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ya! I wanna see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like brow tutorials


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 28, 2008)

Most of the pics are missing, but the ones I can see look gorgeous! Your eyes look amazing.


----------



## wenvers (Dec 30, 2008)

Whow, you are so gorgeous! I Love this look!


----------



## cocodivatime (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't see any of the pictures


----------



## Patricia (Jan 1, 2009)

pics don't work


----------

